# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Ngọc Trai - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ*: 106-108 ngõ 218 Trần Duy Hưng - Quận Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
*Tel*: 043.7833842 	
*Giá TB*: 39 $
*Số phòng/chỗ*: 36 	
*Xếp hạng:* 3 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

Khách sạn Ngọc Trai là một khách sạn 3 Sao tọa lạc tại trung tâm mới của thủ đô hà nội, gần với Trung Tâm Hội Nghị Quốc Gia, siêu thị Big C, khu đô thị mới Trung Hòa- Nhân Chính, tổ hợp Kangnam… Khách sạn có nội thất sang tọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi mang đậm phong cách châu Âu.

*Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai*
Nhà hàng Ngọc Trai tại tầng 1 hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

*Loại phòng*
- Phòng VIP: phòng có view nhìn ra trung tâm Hội Nghị Quốc Gia, phòng tắm riêng, nội thất, tiện nghi sang trọng, lạ mắt, giường queen size.
- Phòng Pearl: phòng phía trong ấm cúng, sang trọng , yên tĩnh.
- Phòng Twin: phòng 2 giường, có view nhìn ra phía Trung tâm hội nghị quốc gia, sạch sẽ , hiện đại.
- Phòng Standard: là phòng phía trong, nội thất hiện đại, ấm cúng và sạch sẽ.

----------

